# Stewed bamboo shoot soup with pig's trotters



## Bon Bon (Dec 26, 2022)

Delicious tender pork leg combined with crispy bamboo shoots soaked in a rich broth. It is a traditional dish when comes Têt in the spring of families from the North.
*Manufacturing*

1, Dried bamboo shoots are washed, soaked in water to wash rice for 3-4 days, and changed water every day to remove toxins and bitter taste, then washed several times.
2, Clean the spring rolls, soak the rice water or dilute salt water for 30 minutes, blanch them in boiling water and crush the purple onions, take out and wash again. Then marinate with 1 tbsp fish sauce, 1 tsp salt, 1 tsp seasoning, 1/2 tsp pepper for 30 minutes.

3, Sauté the hooves, add chicken broth, if not, add boiled water and simmer until tender. Skim off the foam occasionally to clear the water.

4, After soaking, the bamboo shoots are torn into small pieces, the stems are cut into pieces of matchboxes. Boil bamboo shoots 3-4 water, when boiling, do not forget to open the lid.
Wash, marinate the bamboo shoots with a little fish sauce, salt, seasoning seeds to reduce the taste, then fry the dried onions with chicken fat or remove the surface of the browned fat from the chicken broth (if not using lard) then add bamboo shoots, sauté again. Bamboo shoots imbibe the quintessential taste of oily sweetness of chicken fat to become more beautiful and delicious.

5, Wood ear, shiitake mushrooms soaked, washed, cut into bite-sized pieces. Brown the purple onion then sauté the ceps and shiitake mushrooms.

6, Put the bamboo shoots and wood cob, shiitake mushrooms into the slow cooker and continue to simmer until the nails are soft (according to taste), the bamboo shoots absorb the flavor. Season again to taste, add the coriander and turn off the heat.

7, Finished product requirements: The pork leg is tender and delicious, the bamboo shoots are crisp, full of flavor, and the golden water is very attractive. It is a traditional Tet holiday dish in the North.


> >>>See more in here.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2022)

Looks delicious.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 26, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Looks delicious.


The dish is also very easy to make, you can refer to the recipe for more details on the link!


----------

